# Can 105 triple work with XT



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I know little about Shimano, so please forgive a possibly dumb question. I am thinking of using 105 triple shifters and FD with a Sugino 46/36/22 crank and then an XT RD with a larger cassette, say up to 34. Would this work? I have a Campy triple with the Sugino crank and a 12/29 Campy cassette, and it works great. But I would like to go lower for a touring bike. 

Will the 105 work for this? I'm also open to any other thoughts or suggestions for ways to go to a 34 or 36 cassette with a brifter and the Sugino triple.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

As long as you use a 9 speed XT derailleur the rear will shift fine.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

No problems. The rear shifter and derailer will work fine together.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

mpcbike said:


> As long as you use a 9 speed XT derailleur the rear will shift fine.


^^THIS^^ You must use a 9-speed Shimano MTB rear derailleur with either 9-speed or 10 speed Shimano shifters.
The 10-speed MTB derailleurs won't work properly with road shifters.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, folks. I've been thinking it should work. I appreciate your comment about the 9 speed rear derailleur. 

Is it also true that Shimano is doing away with the 9 speed drivetrain, and going almost entirely to 10 speed?


----------

